# Craft Contest~Xs vest harness (pre made)!



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

So i have another contest for u all, this one is Pre-Made! I will try to mail it before i go since it is already made (made it a few mins ago hehe)! It is for a Xs animal print vest harness, that has yellows & greens with black! Pls only enter the contest if you have an xs doggie hehe,I will be hosting another contest for a vest/harness in a size medium & small so who ever has Size S & M babies can enter that one. I will have the contest going till tomorrow, then i will pick a winner by doing the paper in a cup thing! So all u have to say is i wanna Join! In case i have alot to do and just cant get to the post office in time then i will be mailing it when i get back but i will still announce who won it and close this one tomorrow night! Gl ladies and hope u enjoy this contest! 



Ps. I am in the process of making the Medium and S already have the fabric cut out for it, so i might just run the contest for those tomorrow also!!!! I do want pics of your furr babies wearing em thow hehe!!!:coolwink::daisy:




This is the fabric i used ( I made one for FreeTaPeeta also lol) 









The Xs should fit any 3 and a half to 4 and a half pound pooch according to what my pattern says, Freeta's chest is 12 inches and it fits her comfortably.









It also fits Penelope, and she is 3.9 pounds!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Bump bump


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm not in since Chanel needs a size medium, but I just wanted to tell you how cool 
you are for doing this! I'm glad all these contests are up and running. It's fun.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh how nice of you... that harness rocks! ..I'm in..


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Is this too big for a 9.5" chest???


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Chloe is too small, so I'm not entering, but I wanted to say that it's so nice of you to do this! It is so fun!


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Should fit Lacey...I'm in!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I would like to be entered. Daisy is moviing out of her XXS harness I made her, and I love the coloring of this one.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I just measured Cricket. I should fit her! I'm in! Very good job!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Im in  for my new baby girl that is coming :albino: thanks for anither contest wawies!


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

closing this in 3 hours !!!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm in should fit beau


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

Closed!!!!!!!! will anounce winner ina few !!! ty all who entered hehe! Hugs*****


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Yay good luck everyone!! Woohoo thanks for doing another contest these are fun!!!!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Yay good luck everyone!! Woohoo thanks for doing another contest these are fun!!!!


I'm excited too! These are really fun!!!!!


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Good luck to everyone  And a special thanks to Laura for holding the contest!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I can't wait to find out.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Awesome! Goodluck everyone.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

*Winner!!!!*

Winner is carrieandcricket!!! Sorry it took me a while to come back on lol, I was working on the stuff for the next contest!!! So carrieandcricket well done my son pulled ur name outa the cup hehe!!!:daisy::love5::toothy7:ccasion2:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Wawies said:


> Winner is carrieandcricket!!! Sorry it took me a while to come back on lol, I was working on the stuff for the next contest!!! So carrieandcricket well done my son pulled ur name outa the cup hehe!!!:daisy::love5::toothy7:ccasion2:


well done!!!  hehehe cup lmao :daisy:


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

*Big thanks to alll who participated, the next one will be for a Size S white and black zebra print, Medium tan/chocolate floral print, Size Xs duckie print (or may be a chick not a duckie lol) And Last a XXs floral-or Camo if its a boy print!!
*


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Wawies said:


> *Big thanks to alll who participated, the next one will be for a Size S white and black zebra print, Medium tan/chocolate floral print, Size Xs duckie print (or may be a chick not a duckie lol) And Last a XXs floral-or Camo if its a boy print!!
> *


awesome!  can i participate in both?  my girl is gonna be 5 or 6 lbs grown up but shes coming to me within 8 weeks old or so shes gonna be small  i love ur work and its so nice of u to make a contest for something that can be sold. i may have one myself soon enough :love5:


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

But of course, U may participate in any i host, even people who have already won can, no rules hehe i just want pople 2 have fun n enjoy things i make  that makes me smile!!!!!!!


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> awesome!  can i participate in both?  my girl is gonna be 5 or 6 lbs grown up but shes coming to me within 8 weeks old or so shes gonna be small  i love ur work and its so nice of u to make a contest for something that can be sold. i may have one myself soon enough :love5:


OOO nice i would love to enter yours as u have awsome stuff u make!!! i love ur snuggly blankies !!!!:daisy:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Wawies said:


> But of course, U may participate in any i host, even people who have already won can, no rules hehe i just want pople 2 have fun n enjoy things i make  that makes me smile!!!!!!!


awww thank u!  yes it is great to give rather than receive at times. its so bad at xmas time though...i go broke LOL! :lol: but it is worth it 



Wawies said:


> OOO nice i would love to enter yours as u have awsome stuff u make!!! i love ur snuggly blankies !!!!:daisy:


hehe u mean the ones with the knotted ends?  its one of dexters fav hehe  thanks so much! :albino: ill have to see what i can do


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

yess thats my fav one, Dex looks so comfy in em lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Wawies said:


> yess thats my fav one, Dex looks so comfy in em lol


Lol! I always have his on my bed and the snoozii bed on my chair so he has 2 options of sleeping but sumtimes hes on the pillow i made too...so thats 3 choices he has hehehe :lol:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Just took a pic. Hes prefering the blankii right now


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> Just took a pic. Hes prefering the blankii right now


He is just soooo adorable! I want him hehe!! give him lots of hugs for me!!:daisy:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lol thanks! I cant hug him right now or he will never sleep hahaha! When i wake him up from a deep slumber like hes snoring right now he would shake up and then hopped off bed wantin to go out to the livingroom or outside then get a treat. Ur babies are adorable too!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Congrats to the winner!!!! Can't wait fr the rest of the contests!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Congrats to the winner


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Wawies said:


> Winner is carrieandcricket!!! Sorry it took me a while to come back on lol, I was working on the stuff for the next contest!!! So carrieandcricket well done my son pulled ur name outa the cup hehe!!!:daisy::love5::toothy7:ccasion2:


OMG! I can't believe it! I'm excited!! Thank you so much!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Congrads Carrie and Cricket.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

congrats!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Wodjeka said:


> congrats!


Thank you!


----------

